# Sparkling Plum Wine



## scmgre (20/3/15)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I brew a lot of beer but my brother bought me a book called drink your own garden. My neighbour has a plum tree and she let me harvest it  [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]so I have a batch of plum wine which has been in glass demijohns for 6 months it's now clear as crystal and a lovely pink colour. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Can I just bottle it in 500 mil beer bottles with a bit of sparkling wine yeast and a coopers Carbonation drop using crown caps? is there anything i need to watch out for? Oxidation etcetera.[/SIZE]


----------



## Golani51 (20/3/15)

Can you please post me the recipe Gareth. I have pulped a great deal and am interested in the same thing.


----------



## scmgre (20/3/15)

all right the book is old school circa 1979,
ripe plums 1.8kg
sugar 1.4 kg
sultanas 226g
lemon 1
camden tablets 2
water 4 l
wine yeast 
yeast nutrient
( i think i doubled everything as i had a lot of plums)
1. halve the plums remove stones crush fruit, cover with 2.8 l of cold water (hot water buggers up the clearing proccess) add camden tablets and pectin enzyme, leave for 24 hours
2. Bring 1.1 litres of water to the boil disolve the sugar in it, let cool to "blood heat" as the book says, then add it to the plums also add the minced sultanas, yeast, yeast nutrient, juice of a lemon, cover and leave to ferment for 4 days stirring twice a day (beeing a sterile concious beer brewer i did not take the lid off i just swished it round) 
strain the liquid off the pulp.
3. transfer to a carboy/demijon seal with an airlock. Rack when the wine start to clear to secondary
4. when wine has cleared bottle and store in a cool dark place for 6 months. (glad you made me re-read the recipie i should have bottled it 3 months ago )


----------



## TimT (20/3/15)

I think just a Coopers carbonation drop should do you when bottling - on the proviso that you add the right amount of sugar per bottle. (Don't want any explodo bottles).


----------



## scmgre (20/3/15)

cheers will continue as planned.


----------

